# Lizards > Chameleons >  My Homie

## BallsUnlimited

Introducing Grand Daddy

----------


## jfreels

Very nice!  A veiled, right?

----------


## BallsUnlimited

purple bar ambanja. Got it from FL chams. When i first got him he was completely purple. Now he has since changed to the blue.

----------


## NYDragon

Very nice.  I really want to get one from them at the show in Daytona in August.  I'm just a little overwhelmed by the set-up and getting it together.  How's the temperment on your guy?

----------


## BallsUnlimited

> Very nice.  I really want to get one from them at the show in Daytona in August.  I'm just a little overwhelmed by the set-up and getting it together.  How's the temperment on your guy?


My guy doesnt mind people much at all. But the one my buddy has that is slightly larger doesnt like people anywhere near him. If he sees you he hides. Mine stays out,eats and when u open up his cage hell come to you because he knows food is being put in. He will take any insect from your hand like its nothing. Here is a picture of when i first got him. He hast never tried to bite since ive had him.

----------


## BallsUnlimited

heres him last week or so

----------


## ballpythonluvr

He is very beautiful!

----------


## jfreels

Awesome!  Sorry I identified him wrong, I'm still learning chams  :Smile:   I have not quite explored anything other than panthers, veilds and jacksons.  There are so many kinds, I have just been trying to focus on those three.

----------


## BallsUnlimited

> Awesome!  Sorry I identified him wrong, I'm still learning chams   I have not quite explored anything other than panthers, veilds and jacksons.  There are so many kinds, I have just been trying to focus on those three.


Dont sweat it man. I had a pair of jacksons a few years back which were awesome and now I have the purple bar. I have to say i like the purple bar much much better. Better personality all around.  :Good Job:

----------


## BallsUnlimited

the more i look at him the more i think he may not be a purple bar. He may just be a noseybee. if thats even the correct spelling. I have a picture of of him when hes a baby and him at his current state. If any cham people cna chime in and help me out that would be great. He was deff purple as a baby as u can see but his colors coming in dont seem to be like the purple bars ive seen.

----------

